# Need a place to put a camper.



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I posted in the marketplace about looking for property and thought I would post here to. Here's my situation. Two years ago my brother and I bought a camper and found a guy that had 20 ac's off 78 in Reinersville wanting to start a small campground, for 350 a year we parked it on his property, use it 5 to 10 times a year to hunt and fish out of. Bothered no one,turns out every time we show up at our site we are visited by the father who isn't a bad guy or the sons who on the other hand hassle us, accuse us of shooting on the property, tell use what we we should and shouldn't be doing, now they want use to move from our site and out of the whole campground refuse to let us move it anywhere except a place they have right next to the road with only 3 other campers on the whole property and plenty of other good sites. After inquiring around we have found out there is a lot of family drama there so its time to move on....all we are looking for is a place to park our camper for a reasonable yearly fee, no need for any hookups, we run a small generator, we don't bother anyone, hunt and fish the AEP land. Anyone aware of a small mom and pop place around AEP that would be ideal for our situation?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure how close to AEP you want to be but in Gaysport along the river there is a small campground. It's only about 4 miles from AEP. Sorry don't know the name of the place.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Used to be a place called The Old Mans Money on 78 close to Oh Pwr land.He used to rent out spots.You can get youre O P permission slips there also if you still need one.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Any idea where on 78 that place might be? Never heard of it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

